# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  How to make an user blocked_user list table.

## geemo11

Hi all !

I am designing the database and got locked at this question. How do I design a table with a blocked list?

thx in advance for the answers!

----------


## SpywareDr

http://bfy.tw/4bAW

?

----------


## geemo11

Thx for the answer,

The thing is that when I create a blocked_user table I have to use the same user_id and is giving me an issue. :/

----------


## geemo11

I am still trapped in this issue. How do I make the relationship between friendlist or blocklist with user? 

Click the link below to see a picture.

How to make a relation with itself.png

Need some help pls.

----------

